# Classic Jennings Bow



## nsbunker (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi All,

I no longer shoot (sadly) and decided to get rid of my bow. But before listing it on eBay, I thought that some Archer might be interested. 25th anniversary Jennings Compound Bow (1979). Beautiful orange, in perfect shape with 2 stabilizers, 31 inch draw w/case. This is classic, so if someone wants it (I'd already have listed it on eBay if I just wanted money), then just like a pet that you have to give up when you move overseas, I want it to go to the right owner. Let me know within a week if someone is interested. Nathan.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk , Look at the Classifieds , you can post it there , I say just keep it and bowhunt ..


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Nathan. Have fun here.


----------

